# Australian leaving Ireland re pensions.



## daicos35 (3 Aug 2009)

My wife has been working for the HSE since july 2008, we are leaving to go home to Australia in September.  Doies anyone know what she can claim back before we go re Pension 165, Pension 325 and one called Pension related deductions (recent budget related).


----------



## haoyun1zai9 (28 Aug 2009)

*Comparison of PFA*

China PFA lined ball valve manufacturer has chosen to use steel castings lined with high molecular weight PFA’s for its lined fittings. The reasons for this are technical and not cost driven. The use of PFA in castings provides the best combination of lining performance, housing strength and consistency.


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Sep 2009)

*Re: Comparison of PFA*



haoyun1zai9 said:


> China PFA lined ball valve manufacturer has chosen to use steel castings lined with high molecular weight PFA’s for its lined fittings. The reasons for this are technical and not cost driven. The use of PFA in castings provides the best combination of lining performance, housing strength and consistency.


 
Darn - why didn't I think of that in relation to the HSE pension query?


----------



## mel.b (1 Sep 2009)

My understanding is, is if you have worked for less than 2years you will be able to get back all pension deductions paid (including the recent 'pension levy') less 20% tax. However if you return to Ireland and start work for the public service again you will have to repay it.

If your wife can access the HSE intranet at work, I think there is information about this in the pensions section.

HTH,
Mel.b


----------

